# Chamomile in field?



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

We put our goats out in the field and there is chamomile can that change the taste of her milk. Now it has a strong after taste... Any ideas????


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not sure about chamomile... however anything a doe eats can alter the taste of her milk.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Great milk to add to your sleepytime tea


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Could it possibly be Pineapple weed and not chamomile? Pineapple weed will give the milk a strong taste, whereas chamomile *normally* doesn't (but can; depends on each doe). Link to pineapple weed: http://www.colby-sawyer.edu/herbarium/s ... pweed.html
If you Google it, you'll find lot's more pictures.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Goat Song said:


> Could it possibly be Pineapple weed and not chamomile? Pineapple weed will give the milk a strong taste, whereas chamomile *normally* doesn't (but can; depends on each doe). Link to pineapple weed: http://www.colby-sawyer.edu/herbarium/s ... pweed.html
> If you Google it, you'll find lot's more pictures.


Just looked that up but ours has small white daisy like flowers. Didn't see any flowers on any of the pineapple weed pictures. But I do have pineapple weed in our parking area far away from the goat pen. Thank you for the information!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

We have tons of pineapple weed in the yard and the goats won't touch it.... I guess it is a good thing if it taints the milk.


----------

